# Feral Cats and the killing of birds, squirrels, etc.



## ClassicGamer (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone have ideas or experience in preventing a feral cat from killing off all wildlife in a backyard?
A few months ago we had several feral cats fixed (the momma and two of her babies) and they live in the backyard (they don't leave the backyard). We've pledged to feed them (and feed them WELL!) and bought them a beautiful cathouse that they use in the winter and on rainy days.
One of the babies (orange tabby) kills off squirrels, blue jays, robins, finches, etc. like it's her last day on earth (speaking of which the topic has been brought up several times to get rid of her). 
I was thinking that maybe we could put on a little bell on a chain around her neck to give the wildlife some warning (these cats now know us and we can pet them as they trust us).
Any suggestions??? It's becoming a big problem with dead birds and squirrels all around.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Keep them inside your home, in a special "cat-kennel", in a cat proofed garage (no access to ANY chemicals), or a basement. Other than that-no. Even still, your cat may catch prey in a kennel or garage.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If they are ferals, it's sometimes very difficult to keep them in. I would definitely get bells and safety collars for them. It's instinct. So, if they're not hungry, even house cats kill chipmunks, birds, etc. They want to play. However, that instinct usually means not starving for a feral. 

You might have to keep a bird feeder at the front window only. I bought a nice one for my daughter-in-law, and it holds alot. You have to get a good one with a STRONG suction cup. 

I'm so glad you're caring for these ferals! You have a good heart.


----------

